# Injen



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I don't think they were on their page yet, good catch, I went ahead and ordered my through the thread early though, it looks good on their website though


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, i am waiting impatiently for mine!!!!!! i will blow a gasket if not in my hands by next week!! hahahaha


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

hahaha , I really want mine in, I was also thinking of adding the doug thorley axle back, but couldn't find the price list and don't really have a place to ship it to. I wouldn't want it coming to my apartment, at least the intake is smaller.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I talked to injen about an hour ago, mine is shipping Monday, so hopefulley that's a good sign.


----------



## gerhardtracing (Apr 27, 2011)

edit: please do not create posts that compete with internal vendors. -shawn


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahahahahahahhhahhaahahh !


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

edit: please do not post competing prices with internal vendors. they work hard to get you a good price and are extremely reputable - shawn


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm alittle shocked at the difference in pricing for this. Somewhat baffled but o well.


----------

